# New Friends*** Updated Please Read***



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Well my baby's showed up today. 4 4" purple type sanchezi's from Aqua. Fed Ex blew the delivery so when the fished showed they were real cold. Floated them and slowly dripped in the new water. By the time they showed up the heat pack was void and the setative was long wore out. The big one wanted my hand and tried very hard to get it!

Anyway, all 4 are in a well layed out 120 gallon tank now. It was made so they all had differant spaces and little chance of interaction. So, I thought. There was a quick pecking order show between the 3 smaller one's and for now the big guy is King. Now they are huddled up together behind a cave rock. I will get pictures as soon as I can.

How long do you suppose before they may attempt to mob the "king" or vis versa? I read a bunch before buying.... This forum is great! So far so good! They are toying with a few feeders.
Brian


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

A bro seperate them as soon as possible they arent going to last long together and if one does he's going to be bitten up


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

any reason in particular that you decided to get 4 sanchezi?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

simplycrazy said:


> Well my baby's showed up today. 4 4" purple type sanchezi's from Aqua. Fed Ex blew the delivery so when the fished showed they were real cold. Floated them and slowly dripped in the new water. By the time they showed up the heat pack was void and the setative was long wore out. The big one wanted my hand and tried very hard to get it!
> 
> Anyway, all 4 are in a well layed out 120 gallon tank now. It was made so they all had differant spaces and little chance of interaction. So, I thought. There was a quick pecking order show between the 3 smaller one's and for now the big guy is King. Now they are huddled up together behind a cave rock. I will get pictures as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Not quite a bunch since the moment you've got 4 chezi together bro..... I'm not trying to be a douche but it wont work.......


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Like the Purple Sanchezi and that's what we wanted this round. Another question and yes the fin bites were already there.... Wach fish has his own issue. one got his mouth cut in the shipping container and the other 2 are a bit beat up but this one pictued has something behind his fin. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like ammonia burn on the body and on the fins


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i cant really decipher what your trying to ask in the last post but those fish do need to be seperated regardless. try to clarify the post and maybe we can help.


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

I was answering another question as to why the sanchez.

The amonia burn would make sense he was in that bag along time. Anything special to cure or just time?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

bump up the temp and add some salt, it doesn't look too bad, so it should clear up in a week or so


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Best of luck with this cohab, keep a very close eye on them


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

9 hours into so far so good. All buddies together. Cross my fingers and knock on wood. Maybe because they all came close to death together in shipping and were sitting on top of each other in the bags and clear cups, they have a learned respect. With all the space and places to hide they are stacked on each other in a deep pocket. The only thing that is funny and odd. About every other hour a fish swims out and stands guard above the rocks. Then about 15 min. later he is gone. Lights off, feeders untouched as expected. No new marks or holes in the fish.

Plan A if they start tearing each other apart is Plexi dividers. Any cons to this method of seperation?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you do end up separating them (which is a very good possibility), i would try to use something that isn't see-through, even some colored acrylic sheets, so that they aren't able to see each other, otherwise they may spend all their time trying to attack each other through the divider


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I wish all the best of luck to you but I fear that this most likely not end well, I've never seen a sanchezi cohab work yet.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on your new sanchezi but as some of the others have sad this probbly wont work out so well in the end

but good luck. keep us updated


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

everyone above is saying the same thing i would tell you. just because they are alive does not make for good fish keeping. the only reason they have not torn each other up yet is because they are stressed. ill just endup staying out of this for now though. but the ammonia burn or any other damage done to the P will heal very quickly with just clean water.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

simplycrazy said:


> 9 hours into so far so good. All buddies together. Cross my fingers and knock on wood. Maybe because they all came close to death together in shipping and were sitting on top of each other in the bags and clear cups, they have a learned respect. With all the space and places to hide they are stacked on each other in a deep pocket. The only thing that is funny and odd. About every other hour a fish swims out and stands guard above the rocks. Then about 15 min. later he is gone. Lights off, feeders untouched as expected. No new marks or holes in the fish.
> 
> Plan A if they start tearing each other apart is Plexi dividers. Any cons to this method of seperation?


Holy crap man i have seen 5 year olds write better than you. And a 125 is not even close to being big enough to house 4 seras. But hey it's your money so good for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

The next problem you will run into while treating the ammonia burn is the bumping up of the temperature. Increased temps cause increased aggression. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

This prolly will not end up good, but it's up to him to try it. Like ksls said bumping the temps up is not a good thing to do with these guys. They will tear each other apart. Keep the temps to a minimum, keep dither fish in there ALWAYS and keep the light on 24/7 for atleast the first week. Good luck I hope it works out for a while.

A 125 is the minimum I would try this in. I have seen it fail in a 75. There were 4. 3 after the first night and 2 after the second. But in the 125 5 lasted 3 months before one had its entire tail removed. They were separated after that. That was at 78 degrees also. Good luck again and if you could post some full tank shots that would be cool too.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I could understand this if it were the sake of trying to breed. But he isnt... And there is only 1 eventual results . Nobody did it than and nobody will do it now. 125 is too small.


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Holy crap man i have seen 5 year olds write better than you. And a 125 is not even close to being big enough to house 4 seras. But hey it's your money so good for you.
[/quote]

When I left Prison I was the top reader and writer and head of my class so F off.

Just kidding.

Although I do take Methadone, Anti this and Anti that, combined with Ambien. When I do my best writing my brain is long gone. If you have ever tried it. You know what I mean.

1 wrong fall and they gave me a get out of work for life ticket. My fish keep me sane!

And YES I am seperating the girls before they destroy each other. Should I make a larger pen for you starbury?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

what is the dimension of your tank and is it a 120 or 125? It would be good for each sanch to get at least 30" x 18" footprint, bigger is better though. good that your going to separate them, they dont look to good now and would only get worst together. I would sell 2 or 3 and get a brandtii or another P if I were you, cheers


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Well they are seperated now and have plenty of room. 2 were outcasts and 2 act like they are dating. Even in seperation the 2 are next 2 each other and want back together.

So how do Pirahna breed? Silly question but the way they are being whats the odd they are a mating couple? Based on how they are acting they were already starting the process. They (2) one larger thick and the other is small (Boy) they picked the cave, chased all that came near, Killed the catfish and cleaned up the scraps, starting picking up rocks. Am I wrong? Isnt this what they do? If so Awesome and thanks Kathy....

I will post picks of the setup soon. Custom made Black plexi seperators and all is well. I would have left them but purple Sanchez's look awesome and I didnt want to lose one.

Happy Holiday's and thanks for the replies. This site rocks!!


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

I was wrong or atleast the love is over! I removed the panel holding them apart and 1 hour later they are a few fins less. Dumb me.

They are back in their own area's with added privacy. It does suck though we lost the pleco that was shipped with them. I hope we dont loose one of the sancheze's as I just put more stress on them...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck with this...so...What the Hell happened to you to be on such a mixture of drugs or are you joking?


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Messed up back surgery. Pain, and more problems. Lots of drugs and life of differant days. Some good, some suck!


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well after a harmonious week or two of living together, i came home to find the crayfish dead as a door knob.

i guess the p's just like to eat their friends.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

mose said:


> well after a harmonious week or two of living together, i came home to find the crayfish dead as a door knob.
> 
> i guess the p's just like to eat their friends.


i wouldn't really call them friends...more like edible acquaintances.


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Well two weeks of seperation the fish are doing better. Its funny, the fish are seperated into 4 sections. The 2 on the ends are the most agressive and hit anything that comes in their water. One of them is the one that was pictured with a amonia burn. Now that patch is shrinking a turned black. The fish that was bit on his bottom lip is semi shy and healing at a way slower rate. One is so shy he rarely leaves a log he is hiding in. Just thought I would send a update.

Adding a new 90 gallon to the collection. Hoping for some Reds that are in Oregon for sale on this site... If that dont work I may try Aquiscape again. After this nightmare I keep hoping they are not my only option. BTW are there any good sources in Missoula MT or closer to the Idaho border?


----------



## simplycrazy (Dec 9, 2009)

Breeding expert needed!!!!!!!!!!

So the large one (presumed the girl) and the smaller "Boy" are the 2 lover birds that were non seperatable in the begaining when all 4 Sanchezi's were together. Anyway, now and for the last few weeks they have been divided from each other with Black plexi. I cut horzontal lines and small holes throughout so water moves freely between the pens and do the feeders and waste.

The girl is in the 2nd pen from the left and her boyfriend is on the left corner. The tank has been at 81 degrees to heal the shipping injuries and fighting nips. All the fish look awesome and are showing their own attitudes however the 2 unless feeding spend all their time floating up and down agaist the plexi as does the mate. The girl does this a bunch more than the boy. She is always looking for him. So anyway the other day before changing the water I pulled the divider between the two and this is what happened before I put them back seperated. I need to know if they sound like a breeding pair before I go any further.

-Once seperated they waited for me to close the top and step away from the tank. They went into kinda a tornedo type action slapping each other with their fins spinning round and round for about a minute maybe a bit longer. Then the two went into seperated areas and avoided each other. I noticed the girl took a top fin nip and the boy took a jaw nip so I decided to seperate them and take a differant approach with the fish.-

* Note she also another male to her right and their is a presumed female on the other corner. The others act as I would expect them all to. She could careless about the other male and the others dont pay attention to anything but feeding time.

Anyway. I read that during a breeding the fish will get pretty battered. So here's my thought/question.

I have a 90 gallon bow front tank that has been setup and cycling, the 110 they are sharing at the moment and lastly a 55 gallon bow front.

If there are a breeding pare then I figure the only way to know is try it?

Thought is to setup the 55 with sand and a few small pots. Transfer the fish into that tank after the next water changes and lower the temp while adding some floating foilage. Last questions for the moment. Am I missing something that the experienced breeders would do? What would you do differant to try to breed these guys? And lastly based on their behavior to date... Is their anything else that may be causing their actions (lovebirds only)
Thanks in advance Brian

PS Picture is the presumed girl and the smaller boy is right behind her on the other side of the plexi. I know its not a heater thing and they move up and down and forward and back in stereo


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I think this is aggressive behavior toward each other not breeding behavior you just got the fish they are still stress from the shipping I think you need much more time with them settleing in before you can get serious about maybe breeding these, jmo......


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I see this going way bad in so many ways. Just because 2 stick together does not mean that they are friends. Fish can be fine one second and then turn in a split second and take a big hunk outta their "buddy". If you wanted to try to breed something why not START out with reds?? They are WAY cheaper and easier to come by.

Personally if I was you I would let them heal up and pick the best looking one and sell the rest. Go pick up a 40G breeder and throw the one you want in it.. Plant a decent amount of plants in it and it will look really good!


----------



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

I like his idea..^^^^^^^^^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

simplycrazy said:


> Breeding expert needed!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So the large one (presumed the girl) *Size, doesnt mean gender, One may be older or just grow faster*and the smaller "Boy" are the 2 lover birds that were non seperatable in the begaining when all 4 Sanchezi's were together. Anyway, now and for the last few weeks they have been divided from each other with Black plexi. I cut horzontal lines and small holes throughout so water moves freely between the pens and do the feeders and waste.
> 
> ...


I would add some actual cover for these fish so they can somewhat get away from eahother.

My advice: keep the best looking one and sell the rest (or use your spare tanks)

My prediction if you dont and continue trying to cohab:
You will see a continuation of fin nips and eventually one will lose an eye. If you dont remove him he will soon be killed and somebody will take his territory. Will probably happen again untill there is one. Im not saying they cant be bred as they were bred in a 300g in some zoo, but your tank isnt that large and your giving them an unnatural habitat thats very bare


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Sean who are you to tell him he didnt See a Piranha Penis on that Bad Boy !?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Sean who are you to tell him he didnt See a Piranha Penis on that Bad Boy !?


Out of all the p's ive owned ive eather had all females or i guess they just werent well hung. Mayby their penis' were innys?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

mines got a huge wank


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Sean who are you to tell him he didnt See a Piranha Penis on that Bad Boy !?


Out of all the p's ive owned ive eather had all females or i guess they just werent well hung. Mayby their penis' were innys?
[/quote]

I Swear Ron Jeremy Died and Came Back as My eLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNGatus


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i tried this a couple years back with 3 4" purple spilo's.. sharing a 78"x18"x18" tank. had very little aggression for the 3 weeks i had them together. but i got tired of always worrying about them killing one another so i sold them and got a piraya shoal


----------

